# Bowhunter from Colorado



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* 09Dreamseason. Have fun here.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## 09Dreamseason (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks guys.....how do I find if there are any Colorado Archers that I can connect with?


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## 09Dreamseason (Feb 11, 2010)

Is there someone around that makes flashy avatars? I'm looking for a custom XForce Dreamseason GX avatar using parts of the picture that I'm using now. Is there a member here on AT that has that ability that I can be referred to? Thanks....


----------



## 09Dreamseason (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT:shade:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

Welcome to AT....those of us from Colorado certainly make the sight better...even those that shoot a PSE, I suppose...:wink:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## 09Dreamseason (Feb 11, 2010)

misfitmedic said:


> Welcome to AT....those of us from Colorado certainly make the sight better...even those that shoot a PSE, I suppose...:wink:


well....what do you shoot medic? I love my PSE, but if someone could convince me that something else is faster AND smoother and can be pulled by someone missing half of his left elbow from an old Navy injury while still being set at 71lbs, I'll run right out and look at my options  

Till then, I'll just agree that us Coloradoans will make this site better! Where in SE Colorado are you from? I'm from just West of Colorado Springs myself...


----------



## rjk70 (Feb 10, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

:welcome: from Utah


----------



## 09Dreamseason (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## crdande (Feb 1, 2010)

09Dreamseason said:


> Thanks guys.....how do I find if there are any Colorado Archers that I can connect with?


i'm from colorado


----------



## 09Dreamseason (Feb 11, 2010)

Where in colorado?


----------



## kennedy244 (Jan 26, 2010)

:welcomesign: from washington


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## 09Dreamseason (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks!!:darkbeer:


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

Rocky Ford....retiring my old Hoyt for a new Mathews Z7...got a few military injuries myself...lol


----------

